# floating sand help



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I set up a new aquarium el natural and used black aquarium sand for a top over the soil since that was all I could find up here. I like the looks but it is so full of air that some of it floats to the top if there is any disturbance in the tank.
if I have any water movement at all or try to work on my plants globs of it float up and hang on the surface. If i break them up they will sink again. It is very frustrating.
Will this get better or am I going to have to start over with something else


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

it'll get better and if you have a spray bottle you can fill with water (tank water) you can spray them and they'll sink


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you Valthenya! I appreciate it.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

no problem i'm a newbie too but i planted amazonia and it does the same thing


----------

